# My "New" Blog: The Jake-arium



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey TPT!

I have a new blog! The Planted Fish Bowl is now The Jake-arium! Please follow, comment, and read! From now on, I'll be sure to post regularly.

Here is a link: www.thejakearium.com

Warmest Regards,

Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got a new post up! Check it out!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of changed have been/are made! Check us out!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Like the new header?


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I like your site and header. Thanks for solving the SunSun mystery for me. Your reviews are great. Subscribed via RSS!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

mcqueenesq said:


> I like your site and header. Thanks for solving the SunSun mystery for me. Your reviews are great. Subscribed via RSS!


Glad you like it!

RSS feed... That reminds me that I have some editing to do!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Check us out on Facebook too! http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Jake-arium/140459659371725


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Take a look at TFH's newest blog post! It features a little video of my planted a riparium setup. Check it out!http://www.tfhmagazine.com/blogs/2011/10/28/planted-ripariums/


----------



## Lutra (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice setup! It's so ... _clean_. Is that a Pilea at the surface next to the Cyperus?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lutra said:


> Very nice setup! It's so ... _clean_. Is that a Pilea at the surface next to the Cyperus?


The tank was the cleanest it has ever been when I took the video. I spent about 3 hours cleaning that afternoon. Talk about exausting... Anyway, yep! The plant in front of the _Cyperus _is _Pilea cardierei_. Also known as aluminum plant. Glad you like the setup!


----------



## saturniidae (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats on the article! Very nice.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

saturniidae said:


> Congrats on the article! Very nice.


Hey thanks! Glad you liked it!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Working on a long article that introduces freshwater aquariums (it's made for someone who wants to get started in the hobby). Any ideas on a title?


----------

